# de rosa protos



## dene (Jan 28, 2008)

Just built my new de rosa protos with record group and zipp 303s.
what an awesome machine to ride in any terrain.
Will post photos when I can


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Good job. Enjoy your awesome bike.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

post photos


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

photos demanded! : )


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

photos pleeeeeasssssseeee!!!!


----------

